# Gun case/Rack for Snowmobile?



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

Anybody fabricate or know of a gun case/rack for a snow machine?

I've got a 97 polaris 2 up with plenty of attach points (I would think) - need to safely (AND LEGALLY) carry my muzzle loader and late season gun on my sled. 

Any suggestions, photos, comments are encouraged!!!!

WINDKNOT


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Try a soft case with a sling and just carry it on your back.


----------

